# Centipede Forum



## CedrikG (Jan 23, 2005)

heya all

i've been looking for other forum of centipede but can't find any, do you know any ?


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jan 23, 2005)

this is already an English centipedes' fourm
or www.scolopendra.de if u know Destuch..


----------



## danread (Jan 24, 2005)

why would you want another forum?    Seriously though, there is ony scolopendra.de and that gets a bit less traffic than this one. Pede keeping isnt a popular hobby, and that is reflected in the lack of general websites and forums on the subject. There used to be a yahoo group that had a lot of posts at one time, and one on petbugs.com, but they have died out completely. There is still some interesting topics in the archives if you want to check them out though.


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 24, 2005)

yep ... I hope ppl will realise how impressive and beautifull are those little thing, I love 'em soo much ... well for the forum every forum you tell me I found ' em already but I realised they were dead or not my language, soo you will for sure see me all the time here  :worship:


----------



## Bob (Jan 24, 2005)

We Centipede keepers are in a minority.............just look at the hits on the tarantula forums vs. this one....sorry but it is true. 

The fact that the gigantea is rare/expensive does not help out the US/Canada hobby either.  


Bob


----------



## danread (Jan 24, 2005)

I can sort of understand your hangup over giganteas, they are awsome pedes, but i'd love to be able to have S. heros available in Europe, in my opinion they are almosts as inpressive. The fact that they are a desert species is great as well, i dont think there are any desert species on the market over here.


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 24, 2005)

well... theres a new member in the centipede world, and my futur project are to be able to breed 'em, just like T's ... and I'll!! I've got lots of project in head, I never stop learning about 'em, everyday


----------



## Bob (Jan 24, 2005)

I agree Dan. Rainy season coming up soon....should see some S. Heros species on the market over here anyway ( They are still rare in the states !)

H. Arizionensis a favorite of mine too.  

I was on vacation in Las Vegas Nevada two weeks ago......thinking of heros as I was looking out the plane window flying over the dessert............... :} 


Bob


----------

